
Ask HN: What are your thoughts on the pinebook? - Something1234
Just received the email offer to buy one and I wanted to know what hacker news thought about it.
======
bartvk
I guess it's a glorified terminal or a webbrowsing device? It comes with 16 GB
storage; I assume most of it taken by the OS. It's expandable to 64, but I
think it's best to do so when buying, so take that into account when pricing
it out.

Personally, I feel it would be even better if it was powered through USB-C.

